# Tooth soap / castille



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm going to give a 100% olive oil soap a try for tooth soap but have a couple of questions:

1. How long do I need to let it cure to use as tooth soap?
2. I have spearmint EO from WSP that says I can use it in lip products at .1%. Does that mean .1% of my total recipe weights or just the oil weight?

Any advice is welcome!
Elizabeth


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2012)

Generally that means 1% of the total weight..and you can use it as soon as its soap, its not like bar soap in the fact that it will melt faster in the shower.
Tooth soap is wonderful by the way and it does not taste soapy at all.... makes your mouth feel so clean...
Barb


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

After about 3 weeks curing, wash the soap and let it dry in a clean place. Grate the soap and then let it dry somemore in a clean place (your soap room is not clean enough out in the open air). If you make it, use it first, it is awful and nobody has ever purchased it a second time, so it is a good product only if you have an internet following or perhaps a farmers market in a large enough town to sell some to everyone once  Stores never have reordered either, not even health food stores. I use my triple distrilled peppermint essential oil at 1% in my soap, I have never used spearmint but I would assume it was similar.

Good luck with this, I will be curious if this is a good seller for others on the forum. Vicki


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. The WSP website really does say .1%, not 1%, for lip products so I guess I'll have to use it VERY sparingly.

Vicki: no, I don't plan to sell it, for just the reasons you mention. And, I did get a giggle over selling it to everyone...once. Not really the market I'd be going for even if I were to sell it!

I've tried making some version of toothpaste/soap three times and all have been vetoed by my husband as something to make again. I doubt this will do the trick, either, he's really not very open to the idea at all. But, at least this I can use in the shower if it doesn't work for teeth! 

Elizabeth


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I use spearmint EO and a non coconut oil recipe. Pour it into my little silicon heart shaped molds. I didn't realize I was selling much but I am totally out and some have been repeat customers. I love it and use it myself. Reminds me that I have to make some more.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

.1% is for leave on products like lotions, lip balms, body butters, that don't go through saponification like soap does. Nothing is going to make your toothsoap not taste like soap, you have to be a lot more hard core than me to force yourself to use it more than once. Vicki


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I use a tooth gel that is simply liquid soap. My whole family has been using it for a couple years. I don't make it myself though. Really hoping to take the plunge into liquid soap this year.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

adillenal said:


> a non coconut oil recipe.


haven't tried it personally so can't speak from experience but have heard many people say this is the *secret* to making it not taste like soap.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Coconut oil out of the tub for cosmetic use tastes just like soap. I can eat cocoa butter straight and olive oil isn't too bad, so I bet those two would taste better than coconut oil soap. I actually hadnt thought of that. 

Okay, I just tested my high cocoa butter facial soap as a tooth soap. It still has coconut oil, just less. It was completely doable. No scent was added but if I had used peppermint, and cut out the coconut oil, it would be realisic. This is a round bar and hard as a rock with a little indentation on one side that made a great "handle" for holding the soap with the left hand while rubbing the tooth brush on it with the right hand. After I used it I rinsed the soap and put in on a dish to dry. My issue with tooth soap was having it in a dish and not being able to clean it between uses...having water pile up in it, etc. , like a shaving soap. I may have to try this! Thanks for the inspiration!

A little education might go a long way selling it too. Lots of people are saying that floride actually CAUSES dental carries and is a poison in any case....also leading to a low-functioning thyroid gland, etc. In the raw food community lots of people are using coconut oil mixed with pink himilayan salt and peppermint or tea tree oil for tooth brushing. Coconut oil is reputed to have a lot of health benefits...I bought a book on coconut oil a few years ago and it might be a lot of hype, but probably some truth in there too....organic, food-grade coconut oil tastes much better than the stuff I buy for soaping or those little jars they have in walmart, and in fact, is DELICIOUS...maybe that could be used if more lather was needed?


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

The coconut oil I use is food grade. A local baker (to whom I sell eggs) was able to order it for me from his supplier. And, it tasted nasty in toothsoap. Although, having said that, it wasn't actually tooth SOAP. It was coconut oil mixed with olive oil, baking soda, sweetener (stevia), and EO (sweet orange). 

One of the things my husband has a hard time getting over is the feel of it. Any of my previous attempts have been more like brushing with water instead of toothpaste. Any suggestions?

Elizabeth


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Well, okay, my soaping coconut oil is technically food grade, but there is a higher grade available from places like tropical traditions that smells like coconut and has a wonderful coconut taste too. I've only done it once in a soap....I was teaching a lady to make soap and told her what to buy and she bought a small jar of very expensive coconut oil from the health food store. Smelled wonderful and worked great for the soap but I didn't taste it  That's the oil I'm thinking of.


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

Ahhh, I get it. So probably something like the (expensive) Spectrum brand that you find in food coops and such. Did the coconut smell come through in the soap?

I should be trying my tooth soap tomorrow (when our current tube runs out) and I'll report back...

Elizabeth


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Saponification turns your butters and oils to soap, the products themselves do not taste like soap. Unless your just going to use the raw products as some sort of cream paste, add lye and it's soap. There is no taste difference at all between my 100% castile, my recipe and the walmart recipe, not even the new water soap I made for the swap....it's all soap  And yes I tasted it!!!!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I have this very funny image in my head, Vicki, of you tasting all of your soaps.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Soap made without coconut oil does not lather as much and I cannot taste soap in my tooth soap. I have been using tooth soap for 4 years and I have fabulous dentist checkups. I tried regular soap when I first started using soap but researched and found out not to use coconut oil and I really like the tooth soap I use now. I used peppermint oil for a couple of years but really prefer the spearmint EO in my tooth soap. 

I have had customers browsing my booth get all excited when they see the tooth soap and grab it right up. So tooth soap does have a following. I only do one show in Rosenberg each year and a lady bought all I had since she knew I would not be back for a year. Us dedicated tooth soap users prefer soap over sickening sweet toothpaste that feels like grit.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

adillenal said:


> Soap made without coconut oil does not lather as much and I cannot taste soap in my tooth soap. I have been using tooth soap for 4 years and I have fabulous dentist checkups. I tried regular soap when I first started using soap but researched and found out not to use coconut oil and I really like the tooth soap I use now. I used peppermint oil for a couple of years but really prefer the spearmint EO in my tooth soap.
> 
> I have had customers browsing my booth get all excited when they see the tooth soap and grab it right up. So tooth soap does have a following. I only do one show in Rosenberg each year and a lady bought all I had since she knew I would not be back for a year. Us dedicated tooth soap users prefer soap over sickening sweet toothpaste that feels like grit.


I'd love to try yours- will you let us (lol, or me) know when you have it in stock? I didn't see it on your site...


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

Ok, so I tried my new toothsoap today and I have to say it wasn't bad. I used way too much on my toothbrush so it wasn't ideal but it did foam a bit, the taste wasn't awful. My husband has yet to try it though. 

I'll let you all know his verdict. But, I think this one finally has some possibilities!

Elizabeth


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

jdranch said:


> adillenal said:
> 
> 
> > Soap made without coconut oil does not lather as much and I cannot taste soap in my tooth soap. I have been using tooth soap for 4 years and I have fabulous dentist checkups. I tried regular soap when I first started using soap but researched and found out not to use coconut oil and I really like the tooth soap I use now. I used peppermint oil for a couple of years but really prefer the spearmint EO in my tooth soap.
> ...


I don't advertise it since someone out there in cyberland has a trademark on the term toothsoap and I don't know what else to call it. I'll bring some to the goat shows for you. The first is in April I think.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

adillenal said:


> jdranch said:
> 
> 
> > adillenal said:
> ...


  Sounds good!


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

THe tooth soap we tried was wonderful and I won't ever be without it. Tastes great, cleans great and no fluoride


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Elizabeth, good luck with yours and let us know how you do with it


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: Tooth soap / castille - Update after 1 month*

I've been using my toothsoap for about a month, my husband for about three weeks. So, this in and of itself, is a success. He's never used my previous attempts more than once each. We've barely make a dent in it, though - it will last forever! I made a small batch, 16oz of oils, made 5 bars (3-3.5 oz ea) of soap, and put the rest into a small dish for brushing teeth. The small dish has just the slightest divet where we've been scraping our toothbrushes against it. It foams a bit, I'd probably like it a bit foamier. DH said it could use more sweetener so whenever I make it next I'll add more stevia.

All in all, it's a moderate success. Certainly nothing I'd consider selling, at least not yet. We just leave it on the bathroom vanity out in the open.

LaNell: how do you package yours?


----------

